# Chicken Francese



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was delicioso ...:smile:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Salivating all over my computer keyboard 

Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish Squish etc


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Salivating all over my computer keyboard
> 
> Squish . . .


You stopped a whole thread!


----------

